# LIBGDX Problem beim resizen des Frames



## GentleXD (15. Mai 2017)

Schönen guten Tag,

folgendes Problem ich überarbeite gerade meine Engine und arbeite während dessen auch an dem vergrößern von Frames also das man mein Spiel mit verschiedenen Auflösungen spielen kann. Nun arbeite ich in einem kleinen neben Projekt daran das meine Guis nicht vergrößert werden. Ich arbeite hierbei mit meiner eigenen GUI Libary und den LIBGDX Viewports. Die Camera der Guis besitzt einen Screenviewport sodass die Guis nicht vergößert werden.
Wenn ich jetzt aber das Fenster vergößere passiert alles so  wie ich es haben will. Nun sind aber die Pixel zum Teil verschoben oder verdoppelt. Ich habe zwei Links mit zwei Bildern die das verdeutlichen. 

Bild 1: Ursprungs Auflösung:






Bild 2: Fenster vergrößert:





Hier noch der Code meines Beispiel Projektes:


```
public class GuiScreen implements Screen {

    public static GuiScreen instance;
    private SpriteBatch batch;
    private Camera camera;
    private ScreenViewport viewport;
    private Gui gui;

    @Override
    public void show() {

        batch = new SpriteBatch();

        camera = new Camera();

        viewport = new ScreenViewport();
        viewport.setCamera(camera.getCam());

        gui = new Gui(100, 100, 32, 32, GuiTemplateManager.instance.smallCornerSmallGui);

    }

    @Override
    public void render(float delta) {

        clear();

        viewport.apply();

        batch.setProjectionMatrix(camera.combined());
        batch.begin();
        gui.render(batch, camera);
        batch.end();

    }

    @Override
    public void resize(int width, int height) {

        gui.setWidth(32);
        gui.setHeight(32);

        viewport.update(width, height);
        camera.update();

    }

    public void clear() {

        Gdx.gl.glClearColor(1.0f, 1.0f, 1.0f, 1);
        Gdx.gl.glClear(GL30.GL_COLOR_BUFFER_BIT);

    }
}
```

Die Guis werden bei mir aus 3 Teilen zusammen gesetzt einem Rand einem Eck und einem Mittel Teil. Diese werden dann anhand ihrer größe zusammen gesetzt.


```
private float x, y, width, height;
private float alpha = 1.0f;

private Sprite eckLo, eckRo, eckLu, eckRu, randO, randR, randL, randU, mittel;
private ArrayList<Sprite> sprites;

private ArrayList<Event> events;

private GuiTemplate template;

public Gui(float x, float y, float width, float height, GuiTemplate template) {

    this.x = x; this.y = y; this.width = width; this.height = height;
    this.template = template;

    events = new ArrayList<Event>();
    sprites = new ArrayList<Sprite>();

    if(template.getCornerSprite() != null) {

        setEckSprite();

        eckRo.setRotation(270);
        eckLu.setRotation(90);
        eckRu.setRotation(180);

        sprites.add(eckLu); sprites.add(eckRu); sprites.add(eckLo); sprites.add(eckRo);

    }

    if(template.getEdgeSprite() != null) {

        setRandSprite();

        randL.setOrigin(randL.getX(), randL.getY());
        randR.setOrigin(randR.getX(), randR.getY());
        randR.setRotation(180);
        randO.setOrigin(randO.getX(), randO.getY());
        randO.setRotation(270);
        randU.setOrigin(randU.getX(), randU.getY());
        randU.setRotation(90);

        sprites.add(randO); sprites.add(randL); sprites.add(randR); sprites.add(randU);

    }

    if(template.getMidSprite() != null) {

        setMittelSprite();

        sprites.add(mittel);

    }

}

public void render(SpriteBatch batch, Camera camera) {

    if(this.template.getCornerSprite() != null) {

        eckLo.setPosition(x, y + height - eckLo.getHeight());
        eckLo.draw(batch, alpha);

        eckRo.setPosition(x + width - eckRo.getWidth(), y + height - eckRo.getHeight());
        eckRo.draw(batch, alpha);

        eckLu.setPosition(x, y);
        eckLu.draw(batch, alpha);

        eckRu.setPosition(x + width - eckRo.getWidth(), y);
        eckRu.draw(batch, alpha);

    }

    if(this.template.getEdgeSprite() != null) {

        randU.setSize(randU.getWidth(), width - eckRu.getWidth() * 2);
        randU.setPosition(x + width - eckRu.getWidth(), y);
        randU.draw(batch, alpha);

        randO.setSize(randO.getWidth(), width - eckRu.getWidth() * 2);
        randO.setPosition(x + eckRo.getWidth(), y + height);
        randO.draw(batch, alpha);

        randL.setSize(randL.getWidth(), height - eckLu.getHeight() * 2);
        randL.setPosition(x, y + eckLu.getHeight());
        randL.draw(batch, alpha);

        randR.setSize(randR.getWidth(), height - eckRu.getHeight() * 2);
        randR.setPosition(x + width, y + height - eckRo.getHeight());
        randR.draw(batch, alpha);

    }

    if(this.template.getMidSprite() != null) {

        mittel.setPosition(x + eckLu.getWidth(), y + eckLu.getHeight());
        mittel.setSize(width - eckLu.getWidth() * 2, height - eckRo.getHeight() * 2);
        mittel.draw(batch, alpha);

    }

    updateEvents(batch, camera);

}

public void setTemplate(GuiTemplate template) {

    this.template = template;

    sprites.clear();

    if(template.getCornerSprite() != null) {

        setEckSprite();

        eckRo.setRotation(270);
        eckLu.setRotation(90);
        eckRu.setRotation(180);

        sprites.add(eckLu); sprites.add(eckRu); sprites.add(eckLo); sprites.add(eckRo);

    }

    if(template.getEdgeSprite() != null) {

        setRandSprite();

        randL.setOrigin(randL.getX(), randL.getY());
        randR.setOrigin(randR.getX(), randR.getY());
        randR.setRotation(180);
        randO.setOrigin(randO.getX(), randO.getY());
        randO.setRotation(270);
        randU.setOrigin(randU.getX(), randU.getY());
        randU.setRotation(90);

        sprites.add(randO); sprites.add(randL); sprites.add(randR); sprites.add(randU);

    }

    if(template.getMidSprite() != null) {

        setMittelSprite();

        sprites.add(mittel);

    }

}
```

Kann man das irgendwie beheben ?

Lg Alex


----------



## JuKu (16. Mai 2017)

Ich denke, das liegt an deiner Skalierung.
Am besten verwendest du einfach 2 Kameras, eine fürs Game (mit fester Auflösung) und eine für die UI (Auflösung wird immer an die Fenstergröße angepasst). Dann hat sich das Problem erledigt.


----------



## GentleXD (16. Mai 2017)

Das eben mein Problem das habe ich momentan ja ich habe zwei Kameras eine für die GUIS die andere für das Game an sich mit der Auflösung ist es genauso wie du gesagt hast das ist es ja.


----------



## JuKu (26. Mai 2017)

Hat die Kamera auch die richtige Auflösung?
Mir scheint das so, dass das Verhältnis nicht passt und der somit den Viewport "streckt".

Oder aber du verwendest plötzlich ausversehen den Sprite von oben, statt den unteren.


----------

